# My first Google App Engine Demo.



## techbirbal (Apr 8, 2008)

Got My First Google App Engine Demo up and Running. 

*lamp.techbirbal.com/2008/04/08/google-appengine-released-2/


----------



## aku (Apr 8, 2008)

ain't working...


----------



## mehulved (Apr 8, 2008)

Error 404 - Not Found on clicking *lamp.techbirbal.com/2008/04/08/goo...mo ready in under 10 mins  *lamp.appspot.com/


----------



## techbirbal (Apr 8, 2008)

Working Now.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 8, 2008)

the url is actually *lamp.appspot.com

he has not linked properly

signed your guestbook 


_


----------



## techbirbal (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks DigitalDude.

Could not check the url, due to anxiety !!!


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 8, 2008)

lol.........i tried to spam the guestbook.................nd it worked


----------



## techbirbal (Apr 8, 2008)

yeah rohan. its just been one day with python, so hold on


----------



## mehulved (Apr 9, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> the url is actually *lamp.appspot.com
> 
> he has not linked properly
> 
> ...


I did figure it out and visit the site.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 9, 2008)

thought so 



_


----------



## mehulved (Apr 9, 2008)

But only now did I figure out what it is


----------



## slugger (Apr 9, 2008)

wat is it exactly dat i am supposed to comment about?

i just typed in hello clarice and it appeared on the page

but *What is it??*


----------



## mehulved (Apr 9, 2008)

slugger, see *code.google.com/appengine/docs/whatisgoogleappengine.html

And whoever put the comment
"We need PHP support for Google AppEngine ASAP!!!"
I guess google is trying to promote python here.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 9, 2008)

@slugger
techbirbal just made a basic and a quick app using python web app engine service unveiled by google...

thats it nothing special about the app itself... 


and google is going for python because thats what it internally uses as the scripting language..

I guess they will eventually support PHP+MySQL cos obviously its the big daddy of web apps 


_


----------



## techbirbal (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes, Google is going to support PHP in the near future.

I just got started with python, the aim is to build a chat room .. WIP


----------



## slugger (Apr 9, 2008)

thanx *@mehulved* for tellin me what he used and thanx *@DigitalDude* for telling me what did with what he used

2 and 2 put together i got the whole picture


----------



## techbirbal (Apr 9, 2008)

Now you can login with your Gmail account and reply


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 9, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> and google is going for python because thats what it internally uses as the scripting language..


And more so cause Guido himself works at Google.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^
yup they hired him in 2005 



_


----------



## techbirbal (Apr 10, 2008)

Tremendously updated, includes YahooUI + Adsense + Google App Engine code

*lamp.appspot.com/


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 10, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> And more so cause Guido himself works at Google.



Guido ?

EDIT: Nvm. JFG'dI.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 10, 2008)

^^^^
hahahah 



_


----------

